
Show HN: Better Budgeting App – Find Success in Your Savings - mrstartups
http://betterbudgetingapp.com
======
bszupnick
I've traversed many budgeting apps and I currently use YNAB. I signed up for
the beta program because I'm obsessed with budgeting and love trying new
programs, but I would love to see a break down of how you differentiate
yourself in this relatively crowded market.

